# Just Not Fun



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Today was Opening Day of Firearms Deer season. Because I was hunting on Public Land I we over at 2AM, got couple hours sleep on the ground. 

Hunted all day didn't get a shot. Talked with 6 other Guys it was the same.

Last few years they have had Unlimited Antlerless Tags and two years in a row Blue Tongue. The Deer are just not here.

I told my wife just feel wasting money buying a Tag. Be better going Fishing.

big rockpile


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

There's a reason it's called hunting.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'll be hunting public land this year. The area has a very high deer population. I'll have my one old hunting buddy with me and my young great nephew. If I get something that's great, but if not, it's a good day just being out. I really do want the kid to connect. It will be his first deer.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> I'll be hunting public land this year. The area has a very high deer population. I'll have my one old hunting buddy with me and my young great nephew. If I get something that's great, but if not, it's a good day just being out. I really do want the kid to connect. It will be his first deer.


 Well I don't have Gas money to waste and I've always hunted for meat. I can enjoy the outdoors and still put Meat in the Freezer but it won't be Deer.

Where I hunt had Guys going in killing over 20 Does a season, no place can continue to have Deer with that, plus two years of Blue Tongue. My farm before I sold it snow could be on the ground two weeks and never see a Deer track.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup Not a good time hunting where the deer are not around.

If you are a parent, maybe your tag was not filled but your childâs was! In that case, there is no need for anything here to tell you why you should be happy. That child (and you) will have those memories for a lifetime, which lasts longer then the venison in the freezer.

Tag soup.

Ingredients:
All your unfilled tags (in my case all of them)
6 cups of water
1 Bullion cube
Salt and pepper to taste
First take all your unfilled tags and cut them up into bite sized pieces
Next boil up 6 cups of water. 
Once the water comes to a boil add the bullion cube. Stir until it dissolves.
Add your unfilled tags and bring to a rapid boil.
Let simmer for 15 minutes or until the tags are tender


Another recipe.

You will need:

â¢ A smidgen of memorable experiences
â¢ A pinch of perspective
â¢ A dash of positive attitude
â¢ A hint of faith

http://www.bassandbucks.com/
*1. Mix Memorable Experiences With Perspective.*

To some hunting is all about the kill, but anyone who has spent time in a treestand or on a mountainside will soon recognize there is more to hunting than downing an animal. The memories made in the outdoors canât be displayed on a wall, but they can be hung in a heart.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got a woman if I don't bring home meat I don't go.

Use to raise meat but got rid of that my wife says I will supply with what I get in the woods. No longer Turkey hunt because Tags cost too much. No longer have a Big Fishing Boat because I can catch all I need from the bank.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> Well I don't have Gas money to waste and I've always hunted for meat. I can enjoy the outdoors and still put Meat in the Freezer but it won't be Deer.
> 
> Where I hunt had Guys going in killing over 20 Does a season, no place can continue to have Deer with that, plus two years of Blue Tongue. My farm before I sold it snow could be on the ground two weeks and never see a Deer track.
> 
> big rockpile


Here in New york we are good at two things. Raising taxes and deer.
I also hunt for meat. This year my son will be hunting in my spot out back. It's a really good location and he is a really good shot so the odds are there will be venison in the freezer.
In my Deer Management Unit they hand out doe permits like candy but they are breeding faster then their taken.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> Here in New york we are good at two things. Raising taxes and deer.
> I also hunt for meat. This year my son will be hunting in my spot out back. It's a really good location and he is a really good shot so the odds are there will be venison in the freezer.
> In my Deer Management Unit they hand out doe permits like candy but they are breeding faster then their taken.


 Yes I've seen all the Deer there in New York.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

unlimited tags , are the destruction of most any heard 

we had them here for more than a decade 

here is how it works , when you have a long season with unlimited tags people will think well the DNR wants them dead and shoot every deer they can till they get so few in numbers that they get hard to get , farms and land owners who give sanctuary to deer will still complain of the damage they do so the DNR keeps issuing tags till they have so many hunters complaining that they see tag sales drop off 

My dad fishes with my old highschool history teacher who has a farm on the farm they have 3 guys hunting they take only bucks with antlers that extend past the ear and the occasional doe for meat but only an older large bodied doe and not more than one each they pass on more bucks in a year than most people see. 

where my family hunts we had a lot of tags my son had 5 I had 4 my cousin had 4 we shoot doe and buck alike all that matters if that it is of adequate size big bodied or let them grow up for next year we filled 3 

but where I live my neighbor saw 1 deer for his whole season so far and it ends Sunday morning the effects of more than a decade of unlimited tags 

there is many thousand times more corn and hay for the deer to eat here but so many fewer deer because of the near eradication of the heard between 2002 and 2012 and actually things have started to get better int he last 4 years we see road kill again where we would go nearly a year seeing one deer on the side of a 20 mile stretch that used to be littered with them


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> unlimited tags , are the destruction of most any heard
> 
> we had them here for more than a decade
> 
> ...



I use to go up there in the '80's and it would be wall to wall Deer. Here Unlimited Tags guys were shooting 20- 30 Deer a season.

What gets me it is now illegal to hunt Hogs MDC thinks they can do a better job.

big rockpile


----------

